#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  How healthy is our current digital advertising ecosystem?

## Bhavya

We can do better advertising for our products when there is a better, vibrant, thriving and healthy advertising ecosystem. Nowadays most of the companies prefer digital advertising but how healthy is it? Can someone tell me how healthy is our current digital advertising ecosystem?

----------

